# Anyone get 2 empty boxes?



## sunfire01 (Feb 7, 2006)

I got an empty box a few weeks ago to send my 510 back to dish and then got my 622 the following week, well I sent the 510 back in that empty box a week ago and now today I got another empty box?? Whats up with that??

Jason


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I got two, but then I was returning two receivers so it was a perfect fit.


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Maybe it's so people can double box their 622 just in case they get fed up with it and send it back.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm STILL waiting on mine. I've called Dish again and emailed them again....

What's it take to give them back their receiver?!


----------



## Sukey (Feb 13, 2006)

I got one box, so I put both my old models in the one box, then about a week later I got another box. Hope they figure it out on their end.


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

I recieved a double decker box the other day but I had already sent in my recievers last week.


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

BIGBALDITO said:


> I recieved a double decker box the other day but I had already sent in my recievers last week.


Maybe I should do that, use the ViP622 box to return my old one...


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Funny I shiipped my old 4000 unit yesterday to get my $25. and when I got home there was a box waiiting. I thought UPS screwed up and delivered the box I just sent to dish. But no it was another empty box. 


Christopher

vip622, 310 dish500 X2


----------



## sandy1202 (Sep 5, 2002)

Just a couple of questions on shipping the old receiver(s) back....who is paying for the postage? How do you ship them back UPS/FedEX/USPS?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* pays ... the box comes with a UPS ARS label.


----------



## bimmerboy750 (Feb 28, 2006)

chrisjs said:


> Funny I shiipped my old 4000 unit yesterday to get my $25.


and i thought i was the last guy to turn off a 4000!


----------



## SpenceJT (Dec 27, 2002)

so I receive my leased 622, I receive the 622 that I've purchased, I tell Dish Network that I'll be selling both my 921 and 811 (both owned by me) which the 622s are replacing and I get an empty box.

...for what? Was there some sort of miscommunication with Dish, wherein they are expecting the retrun of one of my two receivers? Am I going to receive some sort of penalty for not returning one of my receivers in the box that they've given to me?

If no, can I use the aforementioned box in selling/shipping my 811 (since I'd like to retain my two 622 boxes)?

Advice?

Thanks!

Spence


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The box is automatic. Probably harder to stop than to just send. You might as well use it for shipping out your 811 (if your original boxes are gone).

Hope you get more than $200 out of your 921 and that the buyer is happy with what he gets.


----------



## ebman (May 12, 2004)

bimmerboy750 said:


> and i thought i was the last guy to turn off a 4000!


No I have you beat. I still have my 4000 hooked up until my install for my 622 next week. I got the two boxes to send back the two old receivers but only 1 box had a label to ship it back. I figure I will wait until after my install to figure out what they want me to do. I certainly am not paying to send it back.


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Make sure you keep your UPS sticker and serial number of returned unit. They seem to have lost my 4K unit that I sent in. I cannot find my UPS sticker so am out of luck on the $25 rebate.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I got two boxes for my 921, yes...same RMA number and all labels the same. I was going to just toss one.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Same here - received two boxes yesterday...


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

No...I received 3 boxes!


----------



## chrisjs (Feb 8, 2006)

Since I was on the phone with the tech center today to activate my replacement 622. I asked about my rebate for the old receiver. He was nice enough to just handle it and give me credit without dealing with trying to find the lost unit, I am a happy customer again.


----------



## BIGBALDITO (Feb 24, 2006)

I had a replacement 622 sent out to me last week, but there was no return tag in the box. So I called Dish and the CSR told me the reason for that was that they had made a mistake and sent me out a complete 622 with everything(remote, cables, etc). I was suppose to only get a 622 reciever.

They said they would send me a box with a return tag in about 7 days. We will see I'm guessing they will send me another 622. HEHE


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Yup. Two identical matching empty boxes arrived last week and the 622 arrived today. Install is scheduled for the 21st.

.....G


----------



## wingnut1 (Nov 10, 2005)

I have a 508 and 510 receiver that I've been trying to return for months and they never send me boxes. At first I called every two weeks then once a month and I finally gave up. Monday I received my 622 and an empty box. Mybe I'll try the double decker shipping like an earlier poster with the 508 and 510 and send the 921 back in the box my 622 was in.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

chrisjs said:


> Make sure you keep your UPS sticker and serial number of returned unit. They seem to have lost my 4K unit that I sent in. I cannot find my UPS sticker so am out of luck on the $25 rebate.


Actually the Tracking Number is on the ARS Return Lable... I trapped mine all the way back to TX and printed a copy of the final status showing "Delivered."


----------

